# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > بحث و گفتگو در مورد فناوری های مرتبط با جاوا > سوال: درختواره سلسله مراتب پکیج ها و کلاس های jdk 7

## ebrahhimi

سلام بر دوستان جاوایی
من مدتی است که دنبال درختواره سلسله مراتب (و یا همان Hierarchy)پکیج ها و کلاس های جاوا می گردم که موفق نشدم.
از دوستان درخواست دارم  اگر تصاویری و یا لینکی از درختواره کامل از  jdk 7 و یا 6 را دارند بگذارند.
ممنون میشم.

----------


## jlover

http://download.oracle.com/docs/cd/E...javase/7/docs/
من فقط عبارت «jdk 7 index» رو در جعبه ی جستجوی گوگل قرار دادم!

شما وقتی مستندات کتابخانه ی استاندارد رو بارگیری می کنید (که اگر قصد کار با جاوا رو دارید حتماً هم باید این کار رو بکنید)، می تونید به این درختواره دسترسی داشته باشید

----------


## ebrahhimi

> http://download.oracle.com/docs/cd/E...javase/7/docs/
> من فقط عبارت «jdk 7 index» رو در جعبه ی جستجوی گوگل قرار دادم!
> 
> شما وقتی مستندات کتابخانه ی استاندارد رو بارگیری می کنید (که اگر قصد کار با جاوا رو دارید حتماً هم باید این کار رو بکنید)، می تونید به این درختواره دسترسی داشته باشید



ممنون از لطفت
اینرو دارم 
یک تصویر یا پوستر از تمامی کلاس ها  نه documents بود.
کلا یه چیزی شبیه این:

----------


## jlover

صفحه ی زیر و کلاً نرم افزار Java launcher خیلی میتونه مفید و نزدیک به منظور شما باشه:

http://www.syncedit.com/toolonline/jchv/

در ضمن، توی مستندات وقتی روی دکمه ی Tree در بالای صفحه کلیک می کنید، به درختواره ی بسته ها و کلاسها میتونید دسترسی داشته باشید:

----------


## ebrahhimi

من مدتهاست که با  document  jdk کار میکنم  و نحوه استفاده از آن رو می دونم از frames تا since  و ... که کلا به صورت  javadoc، ساخته شده. 

ولی java launcher که گفتی چیزه جالبیه 

ممنونم

----------


## ebrahhimi

سلام 
متاسفانه باید بگم که این سایت درست کار نمی کنه (http://www.syncedit.com/toolonline/jchv/)

کیست مرا یاری دهد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
یعنی هیچکس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
من پوستر کلاس ها رو می خوام ...... :گریه:

----------


## jlover

> سلام 
> متاسفانه باید بگم که این سایت درست کار نمی کنه (http://www.syncedit.com/toolonline/jchv/)
> 
> کیست مرا یاری دهد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> یعنی هیچکس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> من پوستر کلاس ها رو می خوام ......


توی صفحه ای که پیوند شده، یه اپلت اجرا میشه:
The tool supports for java 1.5.0_03 (current version) and/or bellow (1.1, 1.2, 1.3 and 1.4), we will update the tool for any significant changes by java sun company.

من با نسخه ی 6 نصب شده روی سیستمم می تونم ببینمش، اگرچه می بینید که آخرین نسخه ای رو که پشتیبانی میکنه (از جهت نمایش کلاسها) نسخه ی 5 هست...

در ضمن توی خود نرم افزارش هم این توکار هست...(اون طور که توی همون صفحه میگه )

----------

